# plywood suggestions for countertops



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

ALmost done with the wife's kitchen, will be installing granite tile for countertops. Any particular plywood I need to use for this? IM guessing with the weight of granite i want a 3/4 thickness for strength, but do I need pressure treated around the sink area? Any old 3/4 for the rest?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

use 3/4 for sure and not sure if you need a concrete backer board on top or not, i know on floors you do for good tile bond. if it does require backer board then i would prolly go with treated on all of it for longivity in case you sink leaks anywhere around the edge. the reason i say that is i dont know about tile mortar bonding good directly to the treated wood. all i can say for sure is it needs to be 3/4. hope this helps some


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*counter top*

We just had Granite put in By pros at Drenners of bay city..They wanted no plywood decking on the top even in sink area..They fitted granite then put some epoxy glue along the edges and cross pieces and set granite.They talked like you need no backing unless maybe a bar or something sticks out over 10" or so with no real support.We had it about a month now and SHE's happy, me too. I would check with Your Granite installer on what they want..This is probably too late but I just say and thought I would answer. Might help someone...cva34


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Decent 3/4 with Hardy backer for tile .


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

We had granite tops put in last year and they put down plain ole 3/4 plywood and glued the granite on top of it. I didn't see what they glued it with but it smelt like silicone. They had they lowest bid so I'm not sure if thats the right way or not but so far it's been good.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

When I used to do cabinets, I always used 3/4" Fir. It is better againt any warping than pine. When I put my granite, I went with 1-1/4" granite and no plywood needed. If 3/4" granite, it needs support!


----------



## Lady Redfish (Jun 23, 2012)

We have granite countertops at home and just installed them in beach house we our rebuilding. In both cases they used high quality 3/4 inch plywood. The granite fits over the plywood form. I posted a pic of the underside of our pass through bar so you can see how it fits over the wood base.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Use plain 3/4" plywood. Homedepot sells a 3/4" cabinet grade that is slick on both sides and its about $20/sheet. That is what I put under my concrete tops. Im sure C/D crade would work just fine also. Just check with the installer to see if they want an overhang or flush. Flush would be better for you and save you some money. That way you will get two pieces 8' out of each sheet. I have even spliced a narrow piece on top of cabinets olong the back side if I needed the extra length on the front side. You dont need to use the treated plywood.


----------

